

Ask HN: Best Hackathon Swag/Prizes? - jolie

So, hypothetically, if someone were thinking of planning a virtual hackathon akin to a Rails Rumble or something like that, what sort of stuff would make the best prizes?<p>Let's assume this person/entity doesn't have a whole lot of budget for this project but still wants to be able to offer cool swag - so, think more O'Reilly store credit for animal books, less 17-inch MacBook Pro.<p>What kinds of goods/services would be the coolest, most exciting incentives?
======
ciscoriordan
A Heroku gift certificate wouldn't be that exciting, but it would be really
useful and you could probably get it highly discounted or free.

These MacbookPro sleeves (<http://www.colcasac.com/original.html>) are nice,
pretty cheap and would definitely be usable for the winners or their friends.

If the hackathon benefits charities, you could probably get sponsors to
provide cool stuff. Legitimate copies of Photoshop from Adobe, one of those
incorporation packages from Intuit, etc.

~~~
jolie
Legit software that we'd usually just torrent/crack - that's a great idea! And
an incorporation (or LLC?) package is such a fantastic idea. Thank you very
much!

